# It's TRUE-CCs hits last night for big game



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Sure enough,,They ran credit cards yesterday on the big game draw....
Be aware some cards take a few days to post and are now "pending charges"..

Some cards will also show the difference between total credit available and account balance until payment gos through.......

I've only checked my wife's so far,,,,,She has drawn the Wasatch LE elk tag, any weapon.

Good luck to EVERYONE!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats to the wife goofy...

No hit for me yet, pending or otherwise. Of course, I'm getting used to no hits anyways.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks sawman,,,,Just checked the other card and no hits for OIAL tags  ...

But there are two charges for $35 which means southeastern general deer.....
It will be fun for my 12 year old,,,This will be his first deer hunt.
All 3 hunts will be a blast and some real incentive to start shooting his bow every day
as soon as he gets the cast off his leg....


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Yep, got hit for the archery deer tag. Got points for everything else I guess. 8)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I drew also!!!!!!! :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* 

A southeastern permit.  I did it separate so maybe there is hope for my dad or me to still draw our LE tags.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Unbelievable! I drew a Cache North elk tag with 1 point!!! *(())* I also drew an archery deer tag.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

One hit for $35 buck. So far its deer tag for the Wife or my Dad


----------



## ElkNutz (Mar 12, 2010)

Congrats to those with hits. Still nothing here, but will have gen archery deer when they do.


----------



## gunner76 (Apr 11, 2010)

looks like we have 2 charges for vernon rifle. it's about time,too bad it took 11 years


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks like BirdDogger is the leading "lotto" winner so far,,,,,Defying the odds..

And gunner76 ,,nice way to start out here,,,,Vernon will be fun,congrats.

hopefully we'll have a few more UWN lottery winners here as everyone learns there fate..


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Nothing here yet, no draw and no permit. That is good. Still a chance. There will be a charge soon either for archery deer state wide or "the other". Will be checking, all day, night, week, etc. etc. etc. ****!


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Nothing here yet, no draw and no permit. That is good. Still a chance. There will be a charge soon either for archery deer state wide or "the other". Will be checking, all day, night, week, etc. etc. etc. ****!


same boat as you..


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Unbelievable! I drew a Cache North elk tag with 1 point!!! *(())* I also drew an archery deer tag.


Congratulations! My friends dad drew that tag after 14 years of putting in. I wouldn't have wasted 14 points on the North cache but 1 point, lucky you! If you want any help with that hunt let me know!


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, this is absolutely amazing, my wife drew a central deer tag. I have now drawn 2 years in a row!!!! I know it is amazing. It has been over 6 years since I drew 2 years in a row. I really don't know what to do with myself, oh by the way it is a central muzzle-loader tag. :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I got a CC hit for 2 Archery deer tags, so I'll be out to hunt with my oldest Son on his first out of state mule deer hunt!!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

My son and nephew drew deer tags, all I got was a North Slope west Daggett Antelope tag! With one point!


----------



## ElkNutz (Mar 12, 2010)

Got one of our archery charges. Should have one more and hopefully some big ones! :? Seems steady, but slow. Not alot of people reporting charges, but they are obviously coming in.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

LE archery elk Wasatch tag for me!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

-)O(- 


nothing yet


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> My son and nephew drew deer tags, all I got was a North Slope west Daggett Antelope tag! With one point!


Nice! Looks like your going after goats this fall huh? You need to kill that one i saw opening morning on top. He was probably 16". I haven't got hit yet. That means nothing at this point because the second choice was northern rifle. Hopefully there are 2 other hits for OIL and LE. _(O)_


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> bugchuker said:
> 
> 
> > My son and nephew drew deer tags, all I got was a North Slope west Daggett Antelope tag! With one point!
> ...


 I'm sure you'll get something, they've just started charging. A LE elk tag would be nice.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Both me and the wifey got deer tags. I got an archery and she got a general southeastern. :-|O|-: :-|O|-: Wasn't expecting any OIL or LE on this one.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

$280 pending here. My brother or buddy drew LE elk.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I also have a pending $280 charge! Looks like I'm finally going to be bowhunting elk on the San Juan after 25 years of trying!!!

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

LE Manti Archery tag so far, nothing has been drawn out for general deer yet. Stoked but will be bummed if no deer tag to take my little boy with me.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

my cc got hit for 105 for three archery deer tags.No le hit yet. I still got my fingers x for that hit.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The way it looks now I guess that I will end up with a couple more points to my name. It's sad to see people with no points or ones with just a couple draw tags for LE deer when others that have over 10 for the same hunt don't draw. Not to mention the Once in a Lifetime hunts unless those haven't been charged yet. 

Congratulations to those who have drawn now comes the fun part of scouting and then the hunt itself.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Got a deer tag coming. Will get an elk tag later but hopefully I can fill both this year. Lesson learned last year, get my name in the archery draw so I actually have a deer tag and don't ever, ever, ever, ever walk in the woods without my bow in my hand (at least during the season).


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> my cc got hit for 105 for three archery deer tags.No le hit yet. I still got my fingers x for that hit.


Hate to be the one with the bad news, but if you drew the deer tag for regular season, that means you did not draw LE.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

hate to be the one with bad news, but I don't think he's referring to LE deer. :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > my cc got hit for 105 for three archery deer tags.No le hit yet. I still got my fingers x for that hit.
> ...


My Le hunt is for antelope not deer. But I still don't think we got are goat tags. but you never know.


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

are my eyes deceiving me? I keep waiting for the bank to call and say there is a suspicious charge on my account..... since the last time I drew out for a LE hunt was in 1988!!!! 
WOOT WOOT!!! :-|O|-: -/|\- :-|O|-: -*|*- :-|O|-: -/|\- :-|O|-:

you called it Pro!! even if I was still doubting it yesterday! =)


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

It looks like a $35 pending charge for a general archery deer tag. I guess the Wasatch LE tag will have to wait for another year.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Just got hit! My dad and I pulled the ever elusive Central Rifle Buck tag! WOO HOO! With no points, even!

Now I have 6 months to plan a 3 day hunt.....


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

My kids each got their central deer tags! Whoooo HOOOOO!!!!!!



Oh and BTW I got another hit for $280. I wonder if that means that I'll be hunting the Wiley Wapiti on the San Juan? :mrgreen:


----------



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

anybody get a antilope in the rushvalley? i hope i can i hope i can i hope i can i hope i can i hope i can i hope i can


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

a $35 dollar hit and a $280 dollar hit I drew a LE tag with 4 points YES!!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

looks like a youth elk!!!!     

I'm gonna need some help


----------



## dodgertown (Apr 12, 2010)

I got hit for $280 on Saturday night! I finally drew LE Elk on the Wasatch!! I am way excited! It is going to be a great fall!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

lifetime hunter said:


> are my eyes deceiving me? I keep waiting for the bank to call and say there is a suspicious charge on my account..... since the last time I drew out for a LE hunt was in 1988!!!!
> WOOT WOOT!!! :-|O|-: -/|\- :-|O|-: -*|*- :-|O|-: -/|\- :-|O|-:
> 
> you called it Pro!! even if I was still doubting it yesterday! =)


Pahvant?


----------



## 1sttimer (Apr 12, 2010)

I am probly going to make you all mad but I just got my hunter ed card and had 0 points and drew a le vernon any weapon. please dont hate me...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> lifetime hunter said:
> 
> 
> > are my eyes deceiving me? I keep waiting for the bank to call and say there is a suspicious charge on my account..... since the last time I drew out for a LE hunt was in 1988!!!!
> ...


Wasatch Premium.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

> I am probly going to make you all mad but I just got my hunter ed card and had 0 points and drew a le vernon any weapon. please dont hate me...


you need to change your name to "douche-canoe"

has a nice ring to it eh?
8)


----------



## gunner76 (Apr 11, 2010)

1sttimer said:


> I am probly going to make you all mad but I just got my hunter ed card and had 0 points and drew a le vernon any weapon. please dont hate me...


i am so jelious, it took me 11 points.... congrats


----------



## 1sttimer (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks i appriciate that.


----------



## gunner76 (Apr 11, 2010)

but i did finally draw this year.just got back from out there.we seen lots of deer,lots of snow still needs to melt.


----------



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

ok you guys in the know, have they drawn the antelope yet??


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

So remind me, how long do you wait before you give up hope?  While I'd personally love to draw any of the tags I applied for, I'm much more concerned about my daughter drawing out. But her second choice is a northern any weapon tag. That ought to be a sure thing shouldn't it? (still no sign on the cc)


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Wasatch LE Archery for this guy :lol: Central Muzzleloader Deer :lol: Central Rifle for the wife :lol: Looks like its going to be a good year :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> So remind me, how long do you wait before you give up hope?  While I'd personally love to draw any of the tags I applied for, I'm much more concerned about my daughter drawing out. But her second choice is a northern any weapon tag. That ought to be a sure thing shouldn't it? (still no sign on the cc)


Don't give up until you get the letter that says UNSUCCESFUL.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> So remind me, how long do you wait before you give up hope?  While I'd personally love to draw any of the tags I applied for, I'm much more concerned about my daughter drawing out. But her second choice is a northern any weapon tag. That ought to be a sure thing shouldn't it? (still no sign on the cc)


Nothing has come up on mine either, so they are still trickling through.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> Don't give up until you get the letter that says UNSUCCESFUL.


Sometimes not even then. She could be on an alternates list and get offered a tag later after someone turns one in.

-DallanC


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

> Re: It's TRUE-CCs hits last night for big game
> by DallanC on Mon Apr 12, 2010 3:33 pm
> 
> Nothing has come up on mine either, so they are still trickling through.
> ...


Hope it trickles and trickles....cuz my stream is still dry!


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm genuinely stoked for all that drew. I'm more stoked that Pete drew San Juan so I can go along to help out and learn a new area. 

Speaking of, not that I'm anything of a Wapiti slayer, which I'm not, but if you drew a Wasatch LE archery tag I would be happy to show you the spot I hunted last year with my buddy who had that tag. We were into the elk pretty good, found some great wallows, he missed a 350-360 6x6, generally enjoyed hunting this zone and getting to know it well. I'd love to go back to that zone and help someone hunt it who isn't sure where to go. Then again, I'm sure there are plenty of guys that know better where to hunt in the LE Wasatch.

Anyway....just an offer. I'll be in the Uintas otherwise.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

<<--O/ -()/- -()/>- *()* LE Elk Wasatch Archery...


----------



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

Don't give up hope. My brother drew and elk tag a few years back and they did not charge his card until a day or two after he received the sucessful email.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Looks like 2 southeastern deer tags and another LE Elk tag for us this year.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> Looks like 2 southeastern deer tags and another LE Elk tag for us this year.


Is that LE for your dad? Boulder?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> Looks like 2 southeastern deer tags and another LE Elk tag for us this year.


Is that LE for your dad? Boulder?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

My brother drew Southwest Desert Early. With 4 points............. 8)


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

horsesma said:


> bigbuckhunter64 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like 2 southeastern deer tags and another LE Elk tag for us this year.
> ...


Yea its for him on the Dutton, mom is still building points over here on the San Juan, I believe she has 17 now.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Nothing showing on my CC, so I called Cabelas Visa people and asked since they are notorious for being slow to show charges on my account. My oldest boy is 12 this year and drew a SE Deer tag! I already get mine through the DH Program, but glad he drew the same tag so I don't have to not hunt my area this year! Now we both can hunt there! He.....I.......We can't wait! :wink:


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

$315 Pending on my card.....That means a Nebo muzzy elk tag and a Southern general deer tag. Yahoooooo!!!!!


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

congrats to all who drew a tag this year and dont give up hope you will get a tag sooner or later if you keep trying.........it only took me 12 years but i finaly drew my manti muzzy elk tag this year  -8/- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*-


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

nothin yet............................. :? 

It will happen, not if but when.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> horsesma said:
> 
> 
> > bigbuckhunter64 said:
> ...


17!!?? Is she just buying points or did she really not draw out with 16? I would think with 16 any tag would be guaranteed, no?


----------



## Pudge (Nov 24, 2009)

Way to go ripndrag!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well so far just going off CC hits I'd say the UWN crew KICKED $ss!!!

Tons of general deer tags with a surprising amount of limited entry stuff....

Here's the summery so far on limited entry tags.

Vernon deer,,,
gunner76 and 1sttimmer

Cashe n. elk,,,
BirdDogger

North Slope west Daggett antelope,,,
Bugchuker

San Juan elk,,,
Elk22 and c3hammer

Manti elk,,,
humpyflyguy and Ripdrag

Nebo elk,,,
Wasatch

And big time on Wasatch elk,,,
North slope
dodgertown
lifetimehunter
USMARINEhuntingfool
wapiti67
and Mrs. Goofy elk

I might have missed a few ,, including friends and family members ,but WOW!
Looks like an extra fun year on the UWN.......


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

statewide archery deer tag baby!


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Add another one to the UWN Limited Entry list.

Just got a hit for San Rafael North Archery Antelope


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

04/11/2010 Sun UTAH BUCKS PERMIT 80SALT LAKE CITY 0 225.00 

**** that took FOREVER!!!!

Archery Vernon for my dad myself and a friend.

:lol: 8)


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

WOOO HOOO!!! Not sure which choice (1st, 2nd or 3rd) but my daughter drew her deer tag!

 Funny, but I no longer care what happens with my own application... :lol:


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

buddy drew on le south cache elk.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I have charge for $163 on my CC. That can mean only one thing - Paunsaugunt mule deer.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> 04/11/2010 Sun UTAH BUCKS PERMIT 80SALT LAKE CITY 0 225.00
> 
> **** that took FOREVER!!!!
> 
> ...


You DOG !!!! //dog//

Congrats HOGEY !!!


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

here s the count to date and waiting further results:
1 vernon archery tag for my nephew
1 wasatch bull elk for a friend of mine
1 skull crack bull moose tag for another friend 
4 central region deer tags 1 archery for my son 2 muzzleloader for myself and the moose
permit holder and 1 rifle for my daughter inlaw.
wyoming results are pending until july for deer and antelope.
looks like another fun filled season for the clan.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I didn't get crap!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats to everyone who drew out!! That is awesome!

In my group we drew 2 Wasatch elk tags, 1 archery, 1 muzzy.

Then I have 2 charges on my card for $35. Obviously deer but the question is who drew. I applied my Wife, Son and I for the tags. 

Good luck to all those still waiting!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Any one get any hits today or are they all done... :| I am waiting to hear but so far there is just a 35 dollar charge between 3 hunters and 2 limited entry tags.


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

HA HA! Yeah baby! Mine got hit this morning, looks like i'll be hunting the Book Cliffs with the old stick and string.

I'm about worthless for work for a couple months now! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

*OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *()* *(())* -*|*- /**|**\ -()/- :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :EAT:


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

With 16 points, not to mention the years of applying before that, it looks like I finally get a moose tag - on the Dry Bread CWMU.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

WHOOOHOOOO!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

My little brother drew Fishlake Early Elk......and my Uncle drew the Zion Desert Sheep!!!

GONNA BE A GREAT FALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOK OUT SHEEP HERE WE COME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Any one get any hits today or are they all done... :| I am waiting to hear but so far there is just a 35 dollar charge between 3 hunters and 2 limited entry tags.


Hang in there. I talked to my bank about one application, because I changed my billing address on it since I applied. Anyway, I asked them how long it takes for a charge to show up, and they told me it depends how often the institution 'resolves their batch of credit authorizations' and that some banks and credit unions only do it once or twice a week.

At the same time, they're running thousands of credit card authirizations. Yhats gotta take a while.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Still nothing on my card from mine or the wifes app. Should at least be an archery charge or two. They arent done yet IMO.


-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Nothing for me...but my buddy drew a South Diamond Mnt Archery Elk tag during the EXPO and also drew a Wasatch Archery Elk tag in the regular draw.


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh i forgot to ask, is drawing the books with only 2 points way lucky, or just lucky?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

WAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY Lucky! Congrats.


----------



## labzrule (Apr 13, 2010)

My brother put in for So UT general with one prefrence point and the Deseret CWMU with 8 pts. From what i can tell they are both $35 which is what he got hit for. Is there any way to know which one he got before the 27th??


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

labzrule said:


> Is there any way to know which one he got before the 27th??


Nope what tell the email come out.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

gdog,

Tell your buddy to turn in the Wasatch archery tag. That way he will keep his points and get to draw again next year. It is too bad he did not amend his application after drawing at the Expo. Congrats to all of you who drew!!


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I am still waiting, I have the slowest bank on the planet when it comes to posting things. My brother just got a hit for Bucks/Bulls this afternoon at 2:30 4/13. So i am still holding onto to hope that I have drawn my Elk tag and Deer tag.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

OMG !!! I did that summary at 5am and leave for a few hours and there's 6 more!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The card was finally hit today. No elk, again  ... but looks like I'll be chasin' deer on the southeastern.  

Congrats to all those who have drawn!


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

stealthwaterfowl said:


> Oh i forgot to ask, is drawing the books with only 2 points way lucky, or just lucky?


Thats kinda lucky,
I drew it once with 2 points and once with 3,twice in 6 years, thats lucky. :lol:


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

Pudge said:


> Way to go ripndrag!


thanks pudge I couldnt sleep last nite :shock: gona start scouting it out in a few weeks from now. I plan on being on the manti alot this summer and every weekend after I get back from alaska. my goals this year are 24 inch or better muzzy OR archery buck and a 340 bull with the muzzy. AND MABEY A 100+ POUND HALIBUT A 12+ POUND SOCKEYE AND A 50+ POUND KING :wink: either way I will post pictures big or small I will post them all. Im gona need a littel luck to meet my goals. But I cant wait to try.


----------



## cshill (May 10, 2008)

2 Central muzzy tags and 1 Bookcliffs archery tag....Now I just need to figure out who for. I put my son in for the same hunt. The wait continues, regardless we are heading for the Books in August.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

the suspense is killing me!! :x


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

gdog said:


> Nothing for me...but my buddy drew a South Diamond Mnt Archery Elk tag during the EXPO and also drew a Wasatch Archery Elk tag in the regular draw.


Dang shame he can't keep both.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> bigbuckhunter64 said:
> 
> 
> > horsesma said:
> ...


Nope maybe one of two tags that were not a sure thing with 16 but she figures its been this long why change to another unit when this one is home


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

My brother and I both drew Wasatch Archery Elk! Can't wait now I just have to find one bigger than him and get an arrow in it first!


----------



## De Jager (Sep 27, 2007)

LE Archery Elk Thousand Lake. 5pts.


----------



## Patman (Apr 16, 2008)

Does anyone know when the emails will be out. I saw on the DWR's sight that the drawing will be posted next week on the 22nd. So I haven't checked the CC thought I'd just wait it out. I'm not expecting anything though other than my general muzzy deer and a big fat 14th bonus point for BC elk.


----------



## tiger (Feb 27, 2009)

Drew Boulder elk premium tag I'm pumped


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like this is the year that dreams have come true for many of us. I never had looked at credit card hits before but finally gave in this year. I was just charged $508 . HOLY CRAP! Bighorn sheep baby!  I won't really beleive it until I get the tag in hand.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

No CC hit yet for my nephew and I on a LE Deer, but my young nephew Brek drew his first ever Northern deer tag...he will be stoked when he gets the word!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Finally got charges this morning, gen season deer x2.


-DallanC


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

To this point, I feel so loved. The state of Utah proven UNSUCCESSFUL in taking any more money from me. :-(


----------



## hikein (Sep 19, 2007)

My kids deer tag. I was more worked up over this one than any of mine.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I am still a SQUAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Looks like this is the year that dreams have come true for many of us. I never had looked at credit card hits before but finally gave in this year. I was just charged $508 . HOLY CRAP! Bighorn sheep baby!  I won't really beleive it until I get the tag in hand.


Dude! Congratulations!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

way to go ridge!!!!

desert? rocky? c'mon man give us the scoop!!!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

General season deer tags for my boy and I. How am I ever going to find him a bigger buck this year?????? Anyone.........for those who have seen it, his first was a 30" 5 x 4.........yeah I know, GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!

Good luck to all of those who drew a COOL tag! Rigdgetop, you have to be pinching yourself!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I drew my Sasquatch tag up on the Manti Mtns, I am super pumped and should be able to tag the first ever Bigfoot in Utah. I wonder why it only took 9 years and 2,000.00 in bonus points though. 


Congrats to all that drew, maybe next year will be the lucky year for my LE Elk tag


----------



## PhoebeMoses (Feb 19, 2010)

tiger said:


> Drew Boulder elk premium tag I'm pumped


I know a guy who drew the boulder elk tag this year, he works up at golf course. Anyway that's a sweat tag you lucky SOB.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Ridgetop, Congrats!

Desert or Rocky and which unit?


----------



## PhoebeMoses (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok I just checked my account and there is a charge for $163, but this makes no sense to me. I put in for the Henry's and I have only 1 point, I just shot my Elk in 2008... * Could this charge be for something else?* I have a sheep hunt to go on this year and didn't think I would draw, could it be? Did I really just draw a Henry's tag with 1 point?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, you probably did draw with only one point....LUCKY!
My oldest boy just called and said his CC was hit for a LE Late Muzz deer tag for him and his buddy! YEHAAAAA! I'm stoked!!!!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

PhoebeMoses said:


> Ok I just checked my account and there is a charge for $163, but this makes no sense to me. I put in for the Henry's and I have only 1 point, I just shot my Elk in 2008... * Could this charge be for something else?* I have a sheep hunt to go on this year and didn't think I would draw, could it be? Did I really just draw a Henry's tag with 1 point?


If it's not then it was one heck of an April Fools joke!


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Still no hits on my cc but I'm not expecting much at all with a big fat 0 on elk points and only 5 M goat points but you never know! I did have 2 friends draw M goat tags this year so I have plenty of work as it is!
Congrats to everybody who where lucky enough to draw!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

WAHOOOOO!!! The wait is over....my nephew and I drew our late LE Muzz Deer tags!!!! 13 years of putting in and we finally get to go!!! YEEEEHAAAAA!!! Out of our group of 10 who put in either individually or in pairs...5 of us drew the same tag!!!! What a party that will be!

Congrats to all who drew and best of luck for next year to those still trying!


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Bears Butt said:


> WAHOOOOO!!! The wait is over....my nephew and I drew our late LE Muzz Deer tags!!!! 13 years of putting in and we finally get to go!!! YEEEEHAAAAA!!! Out of our group of 10 who put in either individually or in pairs...5 of us drew the same tag!!!! What a party that will be!
> 
> Congrats to all who drew and best of luck for next year to those still trying!


What happens in deer camp, stays in deer camp. Have fun.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Ridgetop WOW! PM sent.....

And Bearsbutt,,,,,what unit?


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Me and my wife drew archery deer. My boy who is a youth hunter, as well as my brother-in-law, and my little brother didn't draw rifle deer tags 1st choice-southeastern, 2nd choice-central, 3rd choice-northeastern. Oh well I hope there will be some archery tags available for my son?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks like the UWN members have been good this year :lol: Congrats to all the lucky lotto winners. Looking forward to my Wasatch Hunt. If anyone feels the need to divulge any help or information feel free :mrgreen:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Still nothing. I am beginning to wonder if the n. region muzzy deer tags were sold out too?????? :| I should have atleast got hit with that.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Still nothing. I am beginning to wonder if the n. region muzzy deer tags were sold out too?????? :| I should have atleast got hit with that.


+1. I thought I was a shoe in.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Don't get too anxious guys. My CC didn't get hit til 2 days after I got my e-mail last year so theres still hope :shock:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry guys. I was in bit of a hurry this morning. Looks like I'll be hunting California Bighorns right in my back yard on the Stansburys.


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

No hits here


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

The five of us drew the late muzz Crawford hunt....It doesn't surprise me that half of us drew out, we all had about the same number of points 10 to 12. After I hang this years on the wall, I'm going after an elk...have only shot one cow elk in my life. It's time I bagged a nice bull....I'd even settle for something in the 200's....My buddy has a large wall full of 300 plus's and I'd take any one of them over the Spider bull anyday. I guess I'm just not a freak horn guy.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

NE rifle deer for me. Do they hit you in spurts if you drew more than 1 tag or all at once? Next year i will be hunting LE elk for sure.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

ok so after three years I will be making a return to the archery deer hunt! :EAT: :-|O|-: 
also my wife will make her hunting debut in the northeastern region with a muzzleloader. :EAT: :-|O|-: 
fungers are still crossed for the rest!


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

got hit for $280 this morning! LE muzzy elk


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a Vernon rifle tag for me!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

****, didn't you just have a moose tag a few years ago? Congratulations!


----------



## Patman (Apr 16, 2008)

*Bonus point soup*

No OIL  , no bull tag for the Bookcliffs  , but there is a 70 dollar charge that is obviously for 2 north eastern muzzy tags  . Bonus points are at 14 now for the elusive elk tag. Maybe next year right :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: ???


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

finally found out.

only drew out for archery deer. cant wait!


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

My oldest son drew Book Cliffs archery deer. He is so excited he can't stand it I hope it is a fun hunt and I am looking forward to learning the area alot better so when I draw bear permit in a few years I will be successful.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

My uncle drew a goat tag(not sure where) after 30 years and my cousin drew Ogden Moose after 22 years. They have had 5 Monroe rifle tags, 2 San Juan rifle tags, Ogden moose, Henries Bison and now these? Someone is being paid off!!!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

MEEN said:


> Add another one to the UWN Limited Entry list.
> 
> Just got a hit for San Rafael North Archery Antelope


Hey if you need help scouting let me know, I live close by and I'm always out thata way.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Pine Valley archery antelope. A friend's son got one 2 years ago that my friend says is the state archery record, but it was the smallest of three he was looking at, and he says the other two are still there. (He showed me pictures taken this year already.) If I connect early on the antelope, I'll then buy an archery elk tag. (The archery deer, elk, and antelope seasons are all at the same time, so I passed on the deer and bought a point.)
No moose yet, probably next year.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

mikevanwilder said:


> MEEN said:
> 
> 
> > Add another one to the UWN Limited Entry list.
> ...


Were going to become good friends.  I am going to be spending a lot of energy and time on scouting because my wife is due with our first child Sept 1st and the season is Aug 17th - Sep 17th. Not the best timing.


----------



## Swerv (Nov 9, 2007)

I was starting to lose hope, then today Bam Central MuzzleLoader Deer !


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like Buck/bull combo for me, my dad, brother, and grandpa. Should be a good time, may be the last time gramps makes it up in the hills he is going to be 79 this year, so it will be a good hunt not matter the outcome. Good luck to all.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Just checked my card after being gone for a few days and I drew Archery Book Cliffs elk!! What an amazing year it is going to be! Congrats all on drawing!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Didn't you have a Wasatch elk tag a few years back?


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Muzzy general deer and a another point, but my buddy also got his first ever big game permit muzzy deer with me. Just takin him out on his first ever deer hunt will be awesome!!


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

TLB said:


> Muzzy general deer and a another point, but my buddy also got his first ever big game permit muzzy deer with me. Just takin him out on his first ever deer hunt will be awesome!!


It doesn't get any better than that. I got a friend back into hunting several years ago, and he got his first buck with a muzzy, then last year got his first archery buck.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

MEEN said:


> mikevanwilder said:
> 
> 
> > MEEN said:
> ...


Well I will start to keep an eye out for ya, and try to get some photos. I had one last year that I watched that was 75+ but I haven't seen him in a while so don't know if he made it through last year.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah Tree,

I had a Wasatch tag in '07 from the expo. I have been extremely blessed in the draws!!


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

A friend of mine at work pulled a muzzy Henry's tag. Can't wait to get back down there to watch those pesky little critters.


----------



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

Do you guys think that there is any chance I may still get that antelope tag out in the west desert rush valley. No CC. hit yet but both me and my grandpa have 7 points. He is getting old if he doesn’t draw this year he may never.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Chief Squatting Dog said:


> Do you guys think that there is any chance I may still get that antelope tag out in the west desert rush valley. No CC. hit yet but both me and my grandpa have 7 points. He is getting old if he doesn't draw this year he may never.


Last time I drew out, it didn't hit my credit card until about 2-3 days after I got my letter in the mail.


----------

